# 5000 window regulators



## BooTyBankEr (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello Type 44 guys! I have a donner 5000 cs in my drive way and i need a new window regulatory for my 4kq, do they use the same regulator, if they are im going to get a pimax probably but if the 5000 regulators aren't cable drive then i might use it. ???


----------



## BooTyBankEr (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: 5000 window regulators (BooTyBankEr)*

bump


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

i think they use the same window regulators i will double check with my husband when he gets home.


----------

